# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Жить [2010, Россия, драма, криминал]

## JAHolper

...все мы гниды, если...
Страна: Россия
Год: 2010
Жанр: драма, криминал
Режиссёр: Юрий Быков

В ролях: Денис Шведов, Владислав Толдыков, Константин Стрельников, Алексей Комашко, Сергей Жарков...

Описание: Дикие места. Трое преследуют пожилого охотника и молодого парня. Один — проводник, второй — боец. Незнакомые, чуждые друг другу люди должны вместе выжить и добраться до города. Какова цена жизни? На этот вопрос каждый ответит по-своему.

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

